# Eastbound & Down - Fox Cannel Catch Up?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone know if there's a way of catching up on programmes on Fox channel?

I've missed the first 3 episodes of the new series of Eastbound & Down


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

If you've got sky on demand you can watch the last episode on catch up but it looks like its only the 3rd episode available at the moment.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Think your right. Guess ill have to wait for it on dvd. Shame, as its my favourite comedy series and Ive been waiting all year for it. Didnt see any adverts for it.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I think they add the first few episodes later in the run, there is a library of episodes on the fox channel catch up section.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

ahem!

http://www.couchtuner.eu/watch-eastbound-and-down-online/

alot more than just kenny fcuking powers


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Johnsy said:


> ahem!
> 
> http://www.couchtuner.eu/watch-eastbound-and-down-online/
> 
> alot more than just kenny fcuking powers


Nice find:thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

And another.

Sign up with email and password job done.

http://tvonline.cc/tv/Eastbound-and-Down.htm

I'm finally getting on with Breaking Bad.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

And another.

Sign up with email and password job done.

http://tvonline.cc/tv/Eastbound-and-Down.htm

I'm finally getting on with Breaking Bad.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

iPlod999 said:


> I'm finally getting on with Breaking Bad.


BB is possibly the best series I have ever watched. The Wire & Sopranos come very close though.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Good thing about couchtuner is no sign up, uploaded within hours of being aired in the U.S

Iv usually watched a series like suits before the first episode is aired here.

Although there are programs like the walking dead where there only a week ahead, I hammered breaking bad on netflix,then the last half series on couchtuner before it was aired here,


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Is Eastbound and Down worth a watch?>


----------

